# Big Island Suggestions



## mapsd (Dec 3, 2017)

Staying at King's Land for a week in June with our 19 & 17 y.o. daughters.
First time to Hawaii, and hope to visit Oahu for a few days before flying back to the states.
Would love to get some island veterans' opinions
1.  What are the "don't miss" sites on the Big Island?
2.  If staying at King's Land, best nearby beach?
3.  A safe snorkeling location?
4.  Strategy for seeing volcanos/helicopter tour?
5.  Best transport option to Oahu?

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Staying at King's Land for a week in June with our 19 & 17 y.o. daughters.
> First time to Hawaii, and hope to visit Oahu for a few days before flying back to the states.
> Would love to get some island veterans' opinions
> 1.  What are the "don't miss" sites on the Big Island?
> ...


1.  The biggest "don't miss" is Volcano National Park
2.  Best beaches are north of Kings Land.  Either Hapuna or the beach at the Mauna Kea hotel.
3.  We used to suggest the beach in Kona, Kahalu'u, but the last time our dd was there with her husband they said the coral was getting destroyed.
4.  We always drive down to Volcano National Park and spend at least one night in the area.  We like Kilauea Lodge in Volcano Village.
5.  Airplane


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 3, 2017)

Best Place for Gas is Costco. Can be a 50 cents to a dollar cheaper per gallon. Best place to buy alcohol is Costco. Swim with the Manta Rays at night. Two Options really. If Scuba there is a dive company that does it near the airport. They also have snorkelers, but the main action is down on the bottom with Scuba. For just snorkelers then Sea Quest south of Kona in Keauhou Bay. They also do snorkel trips to Captain Cook's and Two Step, etc. Hapuna Beach is a good beach for the day. Jump off the Cliff at South Point. Most expensive grocery store is at the Queen's Market Place. Reasonable grocery store is KTA Super Store at Waikoloa Village. Lava Lava for dinner. Drive to the top of Mauna Kea. Volcano National Park. This alone can take 2 days. Town of Hilo. Hike out in the evening to see lava flow into the ocean. This is an 8 mile hike round trip. Take flashlights. You can rent Bikes at the parking lot at beginning of trail. Can not advise on transportation to Oahu as we never go to that Island. Lots to do on Hawaii and at the end of 5 days you will be exhausted.

We go to the Islands about every other year. Primarily Kauai or Maui.We stayed on Hawaii for 2 weeks last January and we did not get everything done.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2017)

A few more comments.

We like Fairwinds for snorkel trips out of Kona.  I thought they were the only company that could take boats into Keauhou Bay.

Although the Island Market in the Queen's Shops is more expensive than other markets (for some things, not all) we found they had a wonderful assortment of meats ready for the bar-be-que.  I also got quite fond of their poke.

We own on Maui and that is where we go most of the time. We did have a few years where we'd go to the Big Island, usually for two weeks at a time.  Last time dh and I were there was two years ago when we stayed at the Kohala Suites.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 3, 2017)

Do  not miss Mauna Kea. Take the tour up. You will not regret it. And- if you can get to Hapuna Beach- it will be worth your while. And-Going to Hawaii Volcano National Park is a no brainer.

https://maunakea.com/


----------



## mapsd (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks, keep them coming!
Since it's our first time, we feel like we need to visit Pearl Harbor, Poly. Cultural Center, etc..
Guessing there are multiple regional carriers to make the hop to Oahu?

Like the grocery suggestions since we like to do our own breakfast/lunch, then splurge for dinner.
Guessing that eating on the Hilton property won't be cheap.

Hoping Volcano NP can be done as a big day trip.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Thanks, keep them coming!
> Since it's our first time, we feel like we need to visit Pearl Harbor, Poly. Cultural Center, etc..
> Guessing there are multiple regional carriers to make the hop to Oahu?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how many regional carriers there are.  Island Air just shut down, so that leaves Hawaiian and Mokulele.

There are SO many better choices that eating on the Hilton property (meaning the hotel).  Here are a list of suggestions:


Big Island restaurants, these are all places we’ve been and would recommend:

Starting at the “North” end and working south:

*Havi:*

Bamboo Restaurant – we’ve only been for lunch, be sure they are open (I think they’re closed on Mondays)

*Kawaihae Harbor:*

Café Pesto – they also have a location in Hilo

*Waimea*:

Merrimans

Lilikoi Café – this is a tiny little kind of take out place, some friends of ours who lived in Kona recommended it.  Really good for lunch.  Kind of hard to find, it’s hidden on the back side of a shopping center.

Village Burger – order at the counter and pick up at the counter.  There is seating in the center where it’s located, the seating is for all of the food court type restaurants there. It is highly rated and does have a decent burger.

*Waikoloa Resort area*:

Sensai Seafood Restaurant & Sushi Bar - in the Queen’s Shopping Center.  Had the best sushi roll I’ve ever had there.  They have a pretty extensive menu, not just sushi.

Lava Lava Beach House – right on the beach, in fact you can sit in a table in the sand.

*Waikoloa Village:*

Pueo’s Osteria - very good Italian

Island Lava Java – a coffee place, but they have a nice menu.  Ate dinner there our first night on the island.  Not a fancy setting at all.  The outdoor tables have a view of the parking lot.

*Kohala coast resorts (these are all pricey, the food is good but we go for the atmosphere):*

Four Seasons Hualailai – Ulu Ocean Grill, there is also the Beach Tree Bar (I’ve been there for lunch, not dinner)

Fairmont Orchid - Brown’s Beach House

Mana Lani - Canoe House

*Kona*:

Huggo’s (this is not the same as Huggo’s on the Rocks.  We’ve been to the On the Rocks one and it’s good, very casual, but we really like Huggo’s

Kona Brewing Company & Pub – good pizza, nice local beer selection

Fish Hopper Seafood & Steaks

Kona Inn Restaurant – mostly for the atmosphere.  We’ve only eaten lunch here.

*South of Kona*:

Keei Café

Coffee Shack – for breakfast

*Volcano Village:*

Kilauea Lodge – make a reservation if you’re going for dinner

Ohelo Café – Open for lunch and dinner, we’ve only been there for lunch. 

Café Ono – part of a complex that has a one unit B&B and a gallery.  Only open for lunch, vegetarian menu…..but very good.

*Hilo:*

Café Pesto – same as the one in Hawi


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Hoping Volcano NP can be done as a big day trip.


We did the trip in one day our first time there.  After that we always stayed overnight.  However, we were on the island for two weeks, not just one.

It's a couple hour drive each way.  That doesn't leave you much time in the park.  Also, some of the most spectacular viewing is at night.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 3, 2017)

mapsd said:


> First time to Hawaii, and hope to visit Oahu for a few days before *flying back to the states.*



Friendly suggestion:  I don't mean to split hairs, but I'd suggest you change your point of reference.  Hawaii IS a state, and has been part of the United States of America since 1959.  Being in Hawaii means you are still IN the United States.  So there is no "flying back to the states." 

One of the best parts of seeing Volcano National Park is seeing the glow from the Halemaumau Crater from the Jaeger Overlook inside the park after sunset.  The problem with doing that is that it is a LONG drive back to King's Land on a very winding road in the dark.  You might want to consider staying overnight near the Park.  There are several places to stay in the area.  Maybe do it the day you check out of King's Land - drive down and see VNP, stay overnight, then the next day, make your way back to the Kona Airport, or drive down the hill to Hilo airport, and fly to Oahu from there for your few days of visiting there.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> You might want to consider staying overnight near the Park.  There are several places to stay in the area.  Maybe do it the day you check out of King's Land - drive down and see VNP, stay overnight, then the next day, make your way back to the Kona Airport, or drive down the hill to Hilo airport, and fly to Oahu from there for your few days of visiting there.
> 
> Dave


This is a great suggestion.  I would definitely opt for flying out of Hilo to Oahu as it is a much shorter drive from Volcano than going back to Kona.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 3, 2017)

When we stay two islands I always book a 3 leg trip, a lot of the flights go to honolulu oahu direct then inter-island.  There are some direct to Kona from certain airports so you could do your Oahu days before or after KL.

For low cost dining there is a food court in Queens Marketplace, it has Subway, Pizza, Burgers etc.  I like the fish (Ono) sandwich at the island grill.

There is a really nice beach just south of the resort at Hualalai.  My favorite snorkel spot.

https://www.explore-the-big-island.com/kikaua-beach.html

If you are in Kona they have a tour and good lunch at Kona Brewing Company.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bagabonz (Dec 3, 2017)

Join Konaweb and get to know the site. You can see music almost every night of the week for free somewhere. Don’t miss Sonny Lim at the Kohala pool on Thursday afternoons. 
The beach at the Mauna Kea hotel is awsome. Just get there by 8 am or the limited parking passes are gone. Go as far to the left as you can for a really nice little cove with a rock wall. You can rent paddle boards at the Mauna Kea. Kaunaoa Bay is the actual name. 
The beach access road across from the Veterans Cemetary has a good beach with showers and bathrooms. Lava Lava is great as is either Huggos. Last time there we did the atv ride the rim of Waipio Valley. I’ll do that again next time. Well worth the time and money. Again, join Konaweb.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 4, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Staying at King's Land for a week in June with our 19 & 17 y.o. daughters.
> First time to Hawaii, and hope to visit Oahu for a few days before flying back to the states.
> Would love to get some island veterans' opinions
> 1.  What are the "don't miss" sites on the Big Island?
> ...


VOLCANO AT NIGHT IS REALLY A 30 MINUTE EXPERIENCE, AND WORTH WHILE BUT DRESS FOR THE EXTREME COLD AND BRING 2 EXTRA BLANKETS OR ELSE IT IS A 3 MINUTE EXPERIENCE.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 4, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Thanks, keep them coming!
> Since it's our first time, we feel like we need to visit Pearl Harbor, Poly. Cultural Center, etc..
> Guessing there are multiple regional carriers to make the hop to Oahu?
> 
> ...




We did Hawaii Volcano NP in one day trip. (We stayed at Paniolo Greens). We did not stay for night viewing, but it was awesome just the same.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 4, 2017)

If you are active duty or retired or Military Reserve there is the Kilauea Military Camp located inside of the Volcano National Park. They have Cottages for rent for reasonable rates. Go on line to register and reserve. Also there is a Cafeteria at KMC that is open to all that. We rented a Cottage last January so we had a place to stay after doing all the night stuff associated with Volcano Narional Park then left the next morning after breakfast.

I know this is your first trip to Hawaii. Hopefully there are more in the future so you can get to Maui and Kauai. If possible try for 2 weeks.

Where you live on the Mainland will affect the time you arrive in the Islands and what time your flight out will be.


----------



## chellej (Dec 4, 2017)

We did a joint charter for deep sea fishing which for $100 pp was good fun...only got a couple of bites but still enjoyed being on the water.   The most fun thing we did was the night snorkel with the manta rays.  We went with eka canoes but wish we had gone with one of the bigger companies.  In this case, More people means more lights and more Mantas.  They all go to the point in front of the Sheraton.  I did not know that the hotel was designed by Frank Lloyd Wright and he but in the lights at the point.  Attracting the mantas was an unexpected result.

We also did the tour to captain cook and two step....It was excellent.

For a quieter day, the vanilla farm tour was very interesting and the included lunch was excellent.  Also stopped at Tex's for Malasadas.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 5, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Staying at King's Land for a week in June with our 19 & 17 y.o. daughters.
> First time to Hawaii, and hope to visit Oahu for a few days before flying back to the states.
> Would love to get some island veterans' opinions
> 1.  What are the "don't miss" sites on the Big Island?
> ...


*TWO STEP AT HONAUNAU is my favorite snorkling spot. The reefs are amazing and entry is very easy. Much better than Captain Cooks Monument though I like to kayak there to see the dolphins.*


----------



## bagabonz (Dec 5, 2017)

Two step and Place of Refuge are right next to each other. Good combo visit.


----------



## geoand (Dec 6, 2017)

This is just my opinion, but the beach at the Mauna Kea Hotel is the best beach on Island.  We discovered that if the parking lot is full, you can still use the beach.  Ask at the gate if there is parking and if none available ask if you can drive to the parking lot and drop off the carload.  They will allow for this.  Then the car can be driven to Hapuna Beach, pay $5 or $10 for parking.  Walk to the north end of the beach and look for the trail around the point to Mauna Kea.  I am in my late 60's and I had to walk this last year and I had to use a cane when walking.  It is an easy walk up and down hills to the Mauna Kea beach.  You end up in the location that bagabonz mentioned.  That is our favorite spot on the beach.  There is plenty of shade available and plenty of sun too.  There is easy access to rest rooms from this area.  At the north end of the beach, you can also purchase lunch and drinks and never actually leave the beach.


----------



## Chrispee (Dec 6, 2017)

My favourite big island beach is Makalawena.  You have to endure a 15 minute walk along a trail from the parking lot, but this quells the crowd.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 7, 2017)

I will second most of Luanne's recommendations for places to eat.  We really like Browns Beach house and Cafe Pesto.

With regards to Helicopters, we have gone with Blue Hawaiian a couple of times.  The tours are quite expensive, but do provide a views you won't get any other way.  You see places and things you won't find via car or easy hiking in the park.  

They offer tours from both Waikaloa resort and the Hilo Airport.  The tours from Hilo are shorter, and less expensive.  I am taking my sister to the Big Island for the first time next March and she really wants to do a Helicopter tour.  We will take the tour of Hilo to save the bucks.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 6, 2018)

geoand said:


> It is an easy walk up and down hills to the Mauna Kea beach.  You end up in the location that bagabonz mentioned.  That is our favorite spot on the beach.  There is plenty of shade available and plenty of sun too.  There is easy access to rest rooms from this area.  At the north end of the beach, you can also purchase lunch and drinks and never actually leave the beach.



Do you know if you can rent chairs or lounges at this beach? What do you normally bring to this beach, just towels?

thanks going next week!

Chris


----------



## Luanne (Feb 6, 2018)

cp73 said:


> Do you know if you can rent chairs or lounges at this beach? What do you normally bring to this beach, just towels?
> 
> thanks going next week!
> 
> Chris


I don't know about rentals at Mauna Kea.  They do have rentals at Hapuna Beach. What we bring to the beach are towels, and straw beach mats.  We always buy a couple when we reach Hawaii.  They are generally a couple of dollars each.  We use those for laying on the beach and use the towels just for drying off.  If you use a towel on the sand, it gets really sandy.

Many times the places we have stayed have had beach chairs available to borrow, or maybe even rent.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 6, 2018)

cp73 said:


> Do you know if you can rent chairs or lounges at this beach? What do you normally bring to this beach, just towels?
> 
> thanks going next week!
> 
> Chris



You can rent beach and snorkel gear at Snorkel Bobs for the whole week, not too expensive.  We bring a few beach towels from home.

http://snorkelbob.com/hawaii-beach-chair-rental/



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luanne (Feb 7, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> You can rent beach and snorkel gear at Snorkel Bobs for the whole week, not too expensive.  We bring a few beach towels from home.
> 
> http://snorkelbob.com/hawaii-beach-chair-rental/
> 
> ...


We've always found that every place we've stayed has had towels we can use for the beach.  I wouldn't waste suitcase space for them.


----------



## geoand (Feb 8, 2018)

cp73 said:


> Do you know if you can rent chairs or lounges at this beach? What do you normally bring to this beach, just towels?
> 
> thanks going next week!
> 
> Chris



We bring small beach chairs (from resort), insulated soft bag, etc. I carried my chair on my back and hiked with cane to the spot. Trail is spotty in places, but walked before when abled body & knew I could make it. I should mention the views are outstanding on the hike


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2018)

geoand said:


> We bring small beach chairs (from resort), insulated soft bag, etc. I carried my chair on my back and hiked with cane to the spot. Trail is spotty in places, but walked before when abled body & knew I could make it. I should mention the views are outstanding on the hike


You are talking about the walk down from the parking area to the beach at the Mauna Kea?  We've done it a few times and don't remember it being what I would consider a "hike".  I think the walk down to Hapuna Beach may be longer.  One thing to note, if it hasn't already been noted, is that parking for Mauna Kea beach is very limited (or at least it used to be).  You need to get there early.  I think that's one reason we started going to Hapuna instead.


----------



## Chrispee (Feb 8, 2018)

The walk from the beach parking to Mauna Kea beach is only 2 minutes down a paved access road.


----------



## bagabonz (Feb 8, 2018)

We usually try to get there by 8:00 am. By 8:30 it’s typically full. One of my favorite spots in all the islands i’ve been to.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2018)

bagabonz said:


> We usually try to get there by 8:00 am. By 8:30 it’s typically full. One of my favorite spots in all the islands i’ve been to.


My first trip to Hawaii was in 1968 when my parents took my sister and I there . Our first island was the Big Island. We flew into Hilo, spent one night there then on to the Mauna Kea, which had not been open long and was the ONLY hotel in that area.  My first experience with a beach on Hawaii was the beach at the Mauna Kea.  I had grown up in southern California so beaches were not foreign to me.  I thought it was the most beautiful spot I'd seen and I still think it is one of the most beautiful beaches I've ever been to.  However Hapuna Beach is not far behind it.


----------



## cp73 (Feb 8, 2018)

Luanne said:


> My first trip to Hawaii was in 1968 when my parents took my sister and I there . Our first island was the Big Island. We flew into Hilo, spent one night there then on to the Mauna Kea, which had not been open long and was the ONLY hotel in that area.  My first experience with a beach on Hawaii was the beach at the Mauna Kea.  I had grown up in southern California so beaches were not foreign to me.  I thought it was the most beautiful spot I'd seen and I still think it is one of the most beautiful beaches I've ever been to.  However Hapuna Beach is not far behind it.




I plan on seeing both those beaches next week. I will let you know about it. Thanks


----------



## bagabonz (Feb 8, 2018)

Not to be nit picky but as an FYI its really Kauna’oa beach at the Mauna Kea hotel. I spoke with some locals in Waikoloa and thats what they called it.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 8, 2018)

Luanne said:


> We've always found that every place we've stayed has had towels we can use for the beach.  I wouldn't waste suitcase space for them.



They come in handy when you sneak over to the Hilton Waikoloa pools without using those ugly green striped Bay Club towels.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Luanne (Feb 8, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> They come in handy when you sneak over to the Hilton Waikoloa pools without using those ugly green striped Bay Club towels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I've never bothered to sneak over to the Hilton pools.  We're more beach people than pool people.  We stayed at the Hilton one night between timeshares and my daughters got bored with the pools very quickly.


----------



## The Haileys (Feb 9, 2018)

We did the Deluxe Volcano Experience offered by Kailani Tours and cannot say enough good things about it. Visit the web site to see all they offer. Worth every penny!

Aside from that, I also recommend self-paced tours using the Gypsy Guide app. On a previous trip to Oahu, we paid some big bucks for a Circle Island tour, on a huge bus, with 50 strangers (and some really strange people, too) at the tour guide's pace. With the app, we rented a car for a day, and paid $8 for the app, and away we went. We stopped where we wanted to stop, for as long as we wanted, skipped what we weren't interested in, and ate where we wanted to! We loved it so much, we got the version for Big Island and Kauai as well. We toured the Kona Coast, Punalu’u Black Sand Beach, and all sorts of hidden by-ways we'd never have found without the app. On another day, we toured the Kohala Coast, Hawi and Pololu Valley, and down through Hilo.

On the way back, we went up to the visitor center on Mauna Kea for the stargazing presentation. That was utterly breathtaking. If you do this, be sure to bring warm clothing, as the temperature drops into the 40s after dark, with some really brisk winds.

Another app is the Shaka Guide, that does the same thing, but only has a volcano tour for Big Island, which we had already done with Kailani Tours. It's excellent for Oahu and Kauai, and we plan to use both apps when we return to Hawaii next year with Maui on the itinerary.


----------



## geoand (Feb 10, 2018)

Luanne said:


> You are talking about the walk down from the parking area to the beach at the Mauna Kea?  We've done it a few times and don't remember it being what I would consider a "hike".  I think the walk down to Hapuna Beach may be longer.  One thing to note, if it hasn't already been noted, is that parking for Mauna Kea beach is very limited (or at least it used to be).  You need to get there early.  I think that's one reason we started going to Hapuna instead.


I am referring to when I parked at Hapuna and made the hike to Mauna Kea beach. Continuing the story from earlier post


----------



## daventrina (Apr 1, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> My favourite big island beach is Makalawena.  You have to endure a 15 minute walk along a trail from the parking lot, but this quells the crowd.


Or ... rent a JEEP


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Or ... rent a JEEP


Yeah, if you want to be uncomfortable the entire time you're there.   We had a Jeep on a rental in MO a few years ago.  Most uncomfortable ride I've ever had, and it was worse for the driver.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 1, 2018)

Luanne said:


> Yeah, if you want to be uncomfortable the entire time you're there.   We had a Jeep on a rental in MO a few years ago.  Most uncomfortable ride I've ever had, and it was worse for the driver.


Can't do this in a comfy car .... I'll keep our JEEP thanks.






Or here:


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

daventrina said:


> Can't do this in a comfy car .... I'll keep our JEEP thanks.


To each, his (or her) own.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 2, 2018)

Luanne said:


> To each, his (or her) own.



amen, that was a long boring drive to an ugly beach, I had to zoom over most of it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 2, 2018)

Except they didn’t show Makalawena Beach (which I promise you is spectacular).


----------



## daventrina (Apr 7, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> Except they didn’t show Makalawena Beach (which I promise you is spectacular).


It isn't really a beginners drive ... But worth the trip


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 7, 2018)

not sure what beach is in your photo, but Makalawena looks like this:


----------



## daventrina (Apr 13, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> not sure what beach is in your photo, but Makalawena looks like this:


That arounnd the point ... we ran out of time to make it that far ... again ... Next time


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 28, 2018)

On the Big Island I love taking a drive to Waipio Valley, Hamakua Coast, and Akaka Falls.  My favorite is going to the Black Sands Beach and Place of Refuge.  If you are going to the Volcano go to the Panalulu Bakery.  Buy lots of bread, it is my favorite.  Sometimes Costco will have it but its not guaranteed.  It makes wonderful sandwiches and breakfast toast, I promise you its  not to be missed.  I like spending a little time in Kona especially if I can go over to the Kona Brewery.  The beer is great but food is really good.  Never had a bad meal there.  I always just have my snorkeling gear in the car when we go anywhere,  I dont rent....I bought the full mask type from Amazon.  You can breathe through your nose and nothing goes in your mouth.  I didnt buy fins bcz I trip on them and I can get around pretty easy in the water.   Ive only been to Oahu once.  I loved the Matsumoto Shaved Ice.....put in the best snow cone in the world on your computer and Matsumoto will appear.  Its on the north shore.   I enjoyed Pearl Harbor and I liked the bowl.....lots of information.  I liked turtle beach.....they protect the turtles and volunteers are very friendly.   We hiked Diamond head.  Im a senior citizen and Im not in great shape and it wasnt hard.  We stayed by Waikiki Beach but didnt spend time shopping there, walked to the beach one day, didnt go into Honolulu at all.  Im not into big cities when Im on vacation.  Spent most of our time on the north shore.


----------



## chalee94 (May 2, 2018)

uh oh...

https://weather.com/news/news/2018-05-02-hawaii-kilauea-volcano-activity


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2018)

chalee94 said:


> uh oh...
> 
> https://weather.com/news/news/2018-05-02-hawaii-kilauea-volcano-activity



We'll be on the Big Island in about 3 weeks.  If it erupts, I hope there is something spectacular to see while were on the island. 

Dave


----------



## geoand (May 7, 2018)

We have to wait until March before we are on the Big Island again.  Told my friends living there that I was probably to blame for the Volcano activity this past few days because I angered the Volcano Goddess Pele because this year is the first year since the mid 90's we did not go to the Islands


----------

